# Tips for the couple that couldn't wait



## Wiesbadener (May 26, 2013)

I have some Blackberry that is in the 10th week of flowering. Last week I cut off a bud and let it dry for 7 days. Last night we smoked it using a bubbler water pipe. The taste was good and not to harsh to me. However, my wife who has never smoke had a vicious coughing fit and said it burned her throat. We both got an all over body buzz that was intense. What I'm looking for is tips that can make smoking less traumatic for my wife. I know that I need to wait a couple more weeks till they are ready to chop. Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## Indagrow (May 26, 2013)

did you just let it dry for a week? you need to do a cure on it look into the newbie section no offense they have great tutorials how to achieve good cure. the better the cure, the smoother the product. also try putting ice in the smoking device it will cool the smoke for her.


----------



## Wiesbadener (May 26, 2013)

I only dried it. The high was still pretty damn good. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Hugo Phurst (May 26, 2013)

try a vaporizer, makes the harshest weed smooth


----------



## MarijuanaMomma (May 26, 2013)

true story on the vaporizer, smooth as a babies butt... Course you don't want to be vaporizing that


----------



## MarijuanaMomma (May 26, 2013)

OH, btw... the title of this post is VERY misleading! LOL


----------



## DeeTee (May 26, 2013)

You've gotta cure that shit after dry, curing makes it less harsh and better tasting,, the longer the cure the better the smoke.


----------



## Ghosteh (May 27, 2013)

A vaporizer will make it much less harsh. In fact, since it 'cooks' instead of torches, stuff doesn't need to be cured as long.


----------



## EverythingsHazy (May 31, 2013)

^ Vaporizer. You dont have to cure at all if you dont want to, or spend time drying it. Just quick dry it and vape it at 365 and ull get no smoke from it just vapor if you do it right. If youve never done it ull prob think it didnt work but give it 5 minutes after the last hit.


----------



## CoolDudeStuff (Jun 5, 2013)

You could try using tobacco mixed with it. Guys in Europe use that and it's kinda making the effects less intense, know what I mean?


----------



## Bendel (Jun 11, 2013)

do it here in aus too if u mix it rite it can be rather smooth also..... dont over board on the tobacco....i smoke green most the time tho


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 11, 2013)

EverythingsHazy said:


> ^ Vaporizer. You dont have to cure at all if you dont want to, or spend time drying it. Just quick dry it and vape it at 365 and ull get no smoke from it just vapor if you do it right. If youve never done it ull prob think it didnt work but give it 5 minutes after the last hit.


This is false, curing dose infact increase potantcy with the realization of certain canadanoids/ thc with the absence of air... That's always been my school of thought on it, someone may chime in on the science behind it I'm to tired right now


----------

